

Ask HN: Who is working on a Saturday? - lucaspiller

As the title says. Who is working on a Saturday, what are you doing, where are you working, why?
======
caw
I'll be futzing with a side project today--doing some coding.

In a couple of weeks I'll be working Friday-Sunday for the site shutdown for
IT.

For a short bit the people outside of IT wanted to schedule it for July 4th
holiday to take advantage of the 4 day weekend. For previous shutdowns, major
holidays like Christmas and Thanksgiving have also been suggested. It's never
ended up happening, but it's really horrible when you can't make holiday plans
for a couple of weeks while the timeline is still in flux, so if anyone here
makes that decision for your team, remember your IT folks are people too. Even
if you give alternate vacation days it's not really the same.

------
logn
I have a global team of remote people and we're all paid hourly. So, days of
the week and times kind of lose meaning after a while. On the upside, I
haven't set an alarm clock in a while.

------
joshuaellinger
Saturday? Today is Saturday?

That explains no one else is here...

------
OWaz
I'm working in the office. Developing a web app and need to build some things
with D3. In the office I have dual 30 inch monitors so it's much easier to
work on them than at home. There's an overtime budget for the contract I'm
working on, so it's not totally a major bummer to be putting in extra hours.

------
krapp
I'm in my dorm writing wordpress code and fixing js for Business Catalyst
accounts for embarrassingly chump change. Sunday too. And half of Monday.

Maybe i'll get around to one of the dozen random personal projects I have
stacked up. But probably not. Red Bulls don't buy themselves.

------
pathy
Well, not strictly work but wrote on my thesis on the flight from Amsterdam to
Stockholm. Was quite productive to my great surprise.

New knowledge is quite hard to generate in the enterprise system/ERP
implementation space. So much have been written on it but it should work out.

------
JOnAgain
I'm working. Email, design, and planning for upcoming sprint (software
engineering). Why? Because I enjoy what I do an I have stuff to do. I work for
Telenav in Culver City, we were ThinkNear until October. Nothing's really
changed, just like a startup.

------
AlexanderZ
I'm participating in TechPeaks, worked on
[http://Feetlot.com](http://Feetlot.com) today. Some other techpeakers decided
to visit a 15th century castle in the Alps, but I wanted to implement some new
features.

------
bigsassy
Up in the Poconos in Pennsylvania, working on a side project and enjoying the
weather :)

------
seivan
At home. Just fixed some bugs for a clients release. About to start creating
some workers piping words to different translation services. I just want to
thank whoever made goslate.py.

------
pusewicz
In the office. Finishing stuff before a release. It's great!

------
mattront
At our temporary home in Thailand. Working on a new iteration of
[http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com).

------
jwoodbridge
Working from home on a drip email campaign for
[http://rafflecreator.com](http://rafflecreator.com).

~~~
monkeyspaw
I'm interested in seeing some drip campaign examples. Just signed up for an
account on raffle creator. Will this trigger your drip campaign to me?

~~~
jwoodbridge
It wont, because I'm not finished yet :) But I'll get it sending to you when I
do.

~~~
monkeyspaw
I would appreciate it. My email is in my profile (I also signed up using that
address).

------
clinth
Working intermittently (10%) from home. Checking in on a production system
that's going to get its first big whack of data load later today.

------
hesomp
Just wrapped up testing the completion of moving our web tier to a VMware
cluster and sending some emails about an upcoming sprint.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Working at home, about to file about a month's worth of receipts into
Quickbooks. I've been putting it off for weeks.

------
xilei
Having calls with partners from home... only time we can really catch up
because of distance / operations during the week.

------
meerita
I woke up early. Do some code. Then breakfast with GF and went to the beach.
5pm came back and started to code again :)

~~~
ibudiallo
I can't believe you did the exact same thing as me. twins

~~~
meerita
We came back because the weather. When I saw the clouds comming toward us, i
started to smile :D

------
ndcrandall
Working on implementing a new feature for my web app. I'm currently at the
Hacker Dojo!

------
ajdecon
I'm at a DevOps conference, which technically counts as work.

------
sidmitra
Fixing a screwed production push on a friday! Working from home.

------
jamesjguthrie
I'm working a little today, finishing some contract work.

------
augustocamargo
Please define Saturday.

------
OnyeaboAduba
I am love working on the weekend not being sarcastic either.

------
s0l1dsnak3123
I'm working at home. Got client deadlines to meet!

------
waster
Yes, pretty much 7 days/wk, coding a startup.

------
tluyben2
Working on an app in the office. Nice and quiet.

------
Uperte
In the office. Procrastinating... Reading HN :)

------
hashtree
Every Saturday and every Sunday.

------
codeonfire
Resumes, done with this shit.

------
lifeguard
petting my cat in home office

------
ianstallings
Waiting on a phone call from an executive to discuss some things. So
technically, working at home. I'll code some later but that's just for myself.
Because I need to work hard to keep up with my peers.

